# English Only: new moderator DonnyB



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I am happy to announce that @DonnyB will start moderating in the English Only forum.  Donny, it is great to have you on the team and I look forward to working with you!

Mike


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Welcome to the team


----------



## Loob

Congratulations, Donny - enjoy!


----------



## Sowka

Welcome to the team, DonnyB!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Congrats, Donny - but are you sure you know what you're letting yourself in for?


----------



## Cagey

Please don't tell him.

I am so pleased that Donny has consented to join us, and I don't want to change his mind.


----------



## DonnyB

No worries on that score!  I'm a big boy now, despite the misleading impression my avatar may have given you.


----------



## ewie

Congrats, Donny _(Yes I've only just noticed)_


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

A very wise addition to the mods' staff.

Congrats, Donny!


----------



## JeSuisSnob

A wee bit late, but welcome to the team, Donny!


----------

